# Good intro to Wittgenestein.



## jwright82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is good intro series to Wittgenstein on youtube, enjoy.

John Searle on Ludwig Wittgenstein: Section 1 - YouTube

John Searle on Ludwig Wittgenstein: Section 2 - YouTube

John Searle on Ludwig Wittgenstein: Section 3 - YouTube

John Searle on Ludwig Wittgenstein: Section 4 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4q0ntDIQBw&feature=relmfu

They are in order.


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.

Prof. Searle looked so much younger! Nowadays, at 80 years of age, he doesn't have time for philosophy. For class, we only read his material, and if people disagree with him, he usually waves them off as being silly. I appreciate his clarity, though. Some professors/philosophers are needlessly obscure (think Heidegger).


----------



## jwright82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Claudiu said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Prof. Searle looked so much younger! Nowadays, at 80 years of age, he doesn't have time for philosophy. For class, we only read his material, and if people disagrees with him, he usually waves them off as being silly. I appreciate his clarity, though. Some professors/philosophers are needlessly obscure (think Heidegger).



Wow you studied under him what an honor! I disagree with his stuff on the fact/value distinction and on philosophy of mind but I enjoy him otherwise.


----------



## Federbock (Aug 7, 2012)

John Searle is a very strong philosopher. His work on speach acts is very interesting.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Federbock (Aug 7, 2012)

And Wittgenstein really seems to grow in influence. Time has not been friendly to the thougts of J.L. Austin.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 7, 2012)

jwright82 said:


> Claudiu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing.
> ...



I enjoyed him as well. His atheist worldview was very troublesome at times, but he is sharp man. Funny thing is, Owen Flanagan (from Duke) is teaching the course on Mind here for the summer, and he is in disagreement with Searle (and not just his Chinese room argument). There are moments when Flanagan will impersonate Searle, and it's quite comical.


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 7, 2012)

Federbock said:


> John Searle is a very strong philosopher. His work on speach acts is very interesting.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3



True. I see he has influenced folks in Reformed circles as well, with his works on speech acts.


----------

